
Facebook 2FA is to mitigate data regulations and better tracking - plurby
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1101402001907372032.html
======
jgaa
Did anyone ever question this? Of course they want the phone number to
identify you across data-sets. That's why some of us get a new phone number
for each service that's important enough. I even made myself an android app
that allows my "burner phones" in the basement to send xmpp messages to my
real phone with these 2FA messages.

------
gumby
> Apple should offer unlimited additional phone numbers that work as inbound
> SMS lines only.

That’s a pretty funny: the next front could be a battle between FAANG (each of
whom need the others) for/against privacy.

I hope A do this.

------
ralusek
Another post on HN as we speak, titled "Facebook claimed phone number was only
for 2FA. Now it's searchable."

